

List.js » Paging & Plugins - Javve
http://jonnystromberg.com/listjs-0-2-0-plugins-paging/

======
nailer
Love list.js. We've used it for a couple of internal things and users have
always been impressed with the searching - it kind of feels like something
that should have always been built into long tabular lists.

------
peterlind
Sweet! For a real world usage, check out <http://html5please.us/>

------
saryant
I've been using List.js lately, submitted a few bug fixes on Github for it as
well. Great plugin and an awesome lightweight alternative to DataTables.
Shaved a nice ~80k of the payload of CRUD app I'm working on right now.

------
bdg
I still wish you exposed a DOM fragment as an option instead of HTML strings.

~~~
bobspryn
I'd like that too. Would like to be able to sort on something stuck in a data
attribute. <https://github.com/javve/list/issues/35>

I might take a crack at a patch if no one else does.

~~~
Javve
With the new plugins-functionality you could create your own special sorter
that uses data attributes too. Then you would call it with
listObj.yourSortersName(something).

And you can still use the regular sort function which since this version is a
included in the helper object :)

~~~
bobspryn
Actually I realized I can already do this even without plugin functionality.
The Item object passed to the sorter has access to the element
<http://screencast.com/t/Z5uVYNtH8>

~~~
Javve
Ahh, smart! And good move with the screencast :)

------
himynameisjonas
Awesome! The only thing missing now is support for fuzzy search

~~~
Javve
With plugins you can build your own fuzzy search! :) ...but I know that is a
feature many want, so maybe I will build a plugin if no one get before me.

